# EVE-Online, biete längere Probezeit



## lofanir (24. Januar 2013)

*EVE-Online, biete längere Probezeit*

Hallo.
 Ich möchte euch hier die Möglichkeit bieten EVE-Online 21 statt der gewöhnlichen 14 Tage kostenlos zu testen.

 EVE-Online ist ein MMORPG im Weltall handelnd.
 Wer interessiert an einem ordentlichen, wohl überdachten Rollenspiel ist, sollte mal reinschnuppern.
 Das Spiel bietet "Karrieren" im Handel, in der Produktion, in der Piraterie, Kopfgeldjagd und, und, und. Die Möglichkeiten der Interaktion sind immens.
 Ein weiterer wunderschöner Aspekt ist das Wirtschaftssystem: 
 wahnsinnig große Schiffs- oder Itemauswahl für deren Herstellung, Handel, Transport (auch deren Diebstahl) Spieler verantwortlich sind.
 EVE-Online kostet natürlich einen monatlichen Beitrag, doch kann man, wenn man ein bisschen dran bleibt, das Spiel auch gut Ingame finanzieren (bedeutet: wer gut ist, muss nicht mit echtem geld bezahlen).
 Kein allgemein verachtetes pay-to-win eher ein belohnendes win-and-you-don't-have-to-pay.
 Es ist Einsteigerfreundlich da eine riesige hilfsbereite Community besteht. 


 Wenn ihr fragen habt, meldet euch einfach bei mir.
 Und wer interesse an dem 21-Tage trial hat, dem schick ich gern eine Einladung.

 Einen schönen Tag wünscht

 lofanir


----------

